# What r u most excited about



## Micah (Oct 13, 2005)

What are you most looking forward to in AC:WW?
1.Mr. Resseti is Back!
2.Observatory
3. More Animals
4. Barber Shop
5. Wi-Fi


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I'd have to say wi-fi...i get to visit all of my friends towns from tbt.


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 13, 2005)

Wi-Fi, duh.


----------



## Justin (Oct 13, 2005)

Wi-Fi Why not?


----------



## ƒish (Oct 13, 2005)

wi-fi I guess.

welcome, by the way


----------



## Micah (Oct 14, 2005)

That's 4 for wi-fi. I'd  have to say wi-fi 2!


----------



## SMRPG1 (Oct 15, 2005)

Wi-fi because of what you get to do with it.


----------



## Linkerator (Oct 15, 2005)

I bet we are all going to say Wi-Fi.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Oct 15, 2005)

The looks of it right now it may be all Wi Fi that gets the votes.


----------



## Darth_Alchemist (Oct 15, 2005)

I vote Wi-Fi.


----------



## ac1983fan (Oct 15, 2005)

Wi-Fi


----------



## Darth_Alchemist (Oct 15, 2005)

I think it is cool that you can talk to people


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 15, 2005)

Darth_Alchemist said:
			
		

> I think it is cool that you can talk to people


 not only that, but do stuff with them in your/their town.


----------



## Darth_Alchemist (Oct 15, 2005)

Yeah that too


----------

